

New live music related startup... feedback anyone?  - flashbck
http://flashbck.com

======
spooneybarger
I looked at your page and said, who gives a crap. Literally. That is what went
through my mind. Why on earth would I use your service to 're-live the great
times'. Why do I need your service? Posterous can do this for me. If I just
have pictures, Picasa or Flickr. If you are offering value, you aren't making
it apparent from the beginning. I spent less than 1 minute on your page and I
doubt too many others would spend much more.

Hmmm I decided to spend more than a minute by clicking a couple links but I
just get a 500 page.

~~~
flashbck
Thanks for your comments, we're working on doing a better job of explaining
the proposition early on. Seeking feedback is an important part of that, so
cheers.

------
cartab
I think it should at least explain something. "Re-Live Great Times" doesn't
mean much.

~~~
flashbck
Agree, we're working on explaining ourselves better. Thanks for the feedback

